# Eating alone in a restaurant



## DS29790bb (Dec 31, 2011)

Just wanted to share this. I had always been scared to go into a place and eat alone. I'm not talking about sit-down restaurants with waiters but like fast-food places and stuff like that. If I ever went alone, I would always get it to go just so I could eat elsewhere. I would be totally scared to eat alone.

Anyway, I got a job at a restaurant recently and it's like a fast-food place, but a nice and casual environment, very modern. Anyway, I was SHOCKED at how many people ate alone. I was probably the only one who cared or would notice this, but many people do this. And I had this stupid stereotype in my mind (don't hate on me for this) that the people who ate alone would be "slobby" I guess. But it's not.....all types of people do it. Yeah, that sounds judgmental, but I'm totally changed.

Either way, I now have the courage to eat alone in restaurants like this now that I realized no one cares and how common it is. I haven't actually done it yet, but I think I won't really have any fear of it anymore after this. 

Just wanted to share my observation with everyone


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

I like to bring a book, or go somewhere with televisions to stare at.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Well done! I also have a thing about not liking to eat alone. I guess it's the same as not wanting to be the loner in school. When I'm alone I pretend to play with my phone, haha.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Good for you! I totally agree about the alone thing - I'm currently using my phone as a way to look busy before class starts. Usually in a situation like that, where I'm eating, I get out a book and read. I guess we just don't want to be known as loners.


----------



## DS29790bb (Dec 31, 2011)

snowyowl said:


> Good for you! I totally agree about the alone thing - I'm currently using my phone as a way to look busy before class starts. Usually in a situation like that, where I'm eating, I get out a book and read. I guess we just don't want to be known as loners.


That's exactly it.....I don't want to be seen as a loner. Books help though, but even if there is no book, it's fine. No one cares. I even look up to the people that do it......it speaks a lot about someone's confidence.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

I've done this before, at fast food places though. Never at a proper, sit-down and order your meal type restaurant (though at the moment I can't even afford to). I don't think I'd have the guts to sit down and wait for some 30 minutes while I watched all the couples and families, and me sitting there. Fast food is okay, it takes no time to prepare so you can sit, eat, and leave fairly quickly. Nowhere near as comfortable as eating at home, but not as bad as I thought it would be.

And also can I add that most of the people at these fast food places could care less whether you're eating by yourself or with friends! They're too much into their own food to care


----------

